# Tech Points



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

You now have a store where you can buy items for your profile. To gain points you have to post and do good on the forum. 

*How do I gain points?*
You will be able to earn points by posting new threads and replies. Also if the thread gets a specific amount of views and replies the owner will get points. Also there is a rating option at the bottom of every post. Points will be decreased from deleted posts/threads. You also gain points by refering people to the forum.

*Lottery*
From time to time, we will also hold a lottery. You are allowed to buy one ticket per lottery drawing. Winner gets the whole pot. The lottery winner is picked randomly by the computer.

*What can you do at the store?*
Donate Points
Change Username
Change Custom Title
Change Custom Avatar
Add A Calendar Event
Add Glow To Username


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Gee that store is expensive!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Not really. If you look at, you get 10 points for new threads, 5 points for replies, and 50 points for referals. Avatar is 700 points. Thats only 70 new threads, less then the 100 post count before. Or if you refer 14 people and no posts you get a custom avatar. Don't forget, the power of me to give points away, or the lotto. Right now the lotto is at 340 points.


----------



## Laffctx (May 24, 2002)

when this first started we got 5 points for each reply or new post. For some reason now we are only getting 1 point. At this rate the store will go out of business. Afterall, not many of us live in this room.

Keep up the good work,

Laffctx


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Points have been decreased along with prices.

New Posts: 3 points
Reply: 1 Point
Referal: 50 points
The rate button still stays the same. Prices droped a bit.


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

You show add a link somewhere to the store in netscape you can not see the store and I cant seem to find a link also the glow on my name does not show up on netscape


----------



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

*August Lottery*

Is there a winner yet for the drawing or has it been extended? (Of course this jinxs me for sure) Just wondering.


----------

